
SF says Uber is retaliating against city residents for delivery-commission caps - 1cvmask
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/SF-supervisor-says-Uber-is-retaliating-against-15224389.php
======
baggy_trough
I know it's hard to believe, but even in San Francisco, businesses need to
make money. That needs to take into account every wild-eyed piece of
legislation that the City Council dreams up.

